# Change in breath



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

When do puppies lose their puppy breath? Ruby's breath has been smelling strange lately and turns 5 months next week. It almost smells bloody- kind of hard to describe. Does this have to do with losing more teeth?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I definitely think it is due to more teeth ready to come out. Holley had the worst breath around that time and then we started to see blood on her toys and find her little teeth on the rug. Ruby will be having visits from the tooth fairy soon.


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't noticed puppy breath in the past month and Bacon is 4.5 months. I'd say it's the teeth!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It has to be teething - I am noticing a little blood on her toys and a little in her mouth. She seems a little more fatigued than normal. She went to doggie daycare and usually she gets a second burst of energy at night - she barely moved all night. Same thing happened the day before when she had a play date with her Boxer friend. She seems to wear out faster now. It is a nice break but used to her bouncing off the walls  I have her home today since I need her in day care the rest of the week since my bathroom renovation starts tomorrow.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Riggs had the exact same smell coming from his mouth as he was loosing teeth. Smelled metalic and made me gag a few times to be honest. It will only last 2-3 weeks then your pups breath will be back to normal.


----------

